
Firefox vs. IE in O'Reilly Network Logs - far33d
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/07/update_firefox.html
======
far33d
The interesting point here is that the new IE release had no effect on Firefox
adoption - it only affected the IE6 numbers. Personally, I find this somewhat
surprising, but also more interesting than the fact that firefox now has a
narrow lead (for a site with a tech audience).

Once users go to Firefox, they don't go back to IE. It's a one way street.

~~~
gibsonf1
This might just be me, but I often am unable to use the back button on firefox
- its an annoying problem. I have to use the history or some other hack to go
back when this happens, about 20% of the time.

